

Show HN: A Google Analytics for Goals : Weekend Project in Meteor  - levlandau
http://www.goalpanda.com
Built this weekend with Meteor. http://www.goalpanda.com<p>I find myself having to keep track of big picture stuff that's a bit more long term than a todo item (e.g. become a better cook) and that naturally decomposes into steps (e.g. cook meals indigenous to at least 3 countries, read 3 cooking books).<p>I also want to know a number that tells me how close I am to getting to that big picture (e.g. 33% for 1 book read and 1 meal cooked).<p>It's a fun side project but I'd appreciate feedback on how useful this thing might be and how I could improve it.
======
goldfeld
Just a headsup: I didn't sign up because you're asking me to before I even see
what you're going to offer me. This is really how I feel about it, not trying
to be dismissive.

~~~
levlandau
Been getting this a lot. Will definitely do something about this. For what
it's worth, the app lets you visualize numerical progress towards your goals,
and lets you see what steps have the most impact towards your overall
progress. Thanks a lot for taking the time to leave some feedback!

